
Ask HN: How did you decide on a license for your open source project? - open-source-ux
Was it based on whether your project was free or paid-for?<p>Have you ever chosen an open source license and wished you&#x27;d chosen a different one?<p>Have you actively avoided a particular license? If so, what were your reasons?
======
abhineet97
[https://choosealicense.com](https://choosealicense.com)

I'm sure this isn't exactly what you're asking for but this website is worth a
visit.

